# DIY - "City Bulb And DRL Bulb Replacement"



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Note - This DIY applies only to Gen-1 VW CC's equipped with factory Bi-Xenon headlights.

I used the new OSRAM 194 led bulbs supplied by DeAutoKey. I don't really bother with any other source when it comes to LEDs! These 4 smd LEDs are brighter and whiter than the previous 13smd LEDs I was running.

1- Look behind the headlight unit. You will see two round rubber boots (covers) as seen below:











The inner cover provides access to the "cornering lights". These are the lights that engage at lower speeds when turning your steering wheel or switching on either one of the turn signals.

The outer cover gives you access to two lights, the DRL bulb and the City Bulb.

2- Remove the OUTER cover by pulling at either one of the 3 tabs alongside the edge of the cover. This is what you will see:










The upper light harness is your DRL bulb and the lower Harness is the City Bulb.

To remove the DRL Bulb, hold the tab and rotate 45 degrees counterclockwise. One rotated, the tab pulls out easily.

To remove the City Bulb, no turning is required. Simply pull out the tab towards you. Slight twisting as you are pulling out the tab makes the process easier.

Once the City Bulb tab is out, simply remove the OEM bulb and replace with DeAutokeys Pure White OSRAM 194 LED as such:










3- Test out the bulb by turning on your Parking lights (if your CC light switch was upgraded to a Euro Switch), or by turning on your main headlights (if your are running the stock light switch). 

Finally, pop the harness back in and enjoy your new crisp white look!

Here is how they will look from the outside. Notice the upper bulb is the DRL and the lower one is the City:











The following pictures are for comparison purposes.

In the following picture, the DeAutoKey OSRAMS are on the right side. Notice how this 4 smd led is brighter than the 13 smd led I was previously running (on the left side). The OSRAM only has 30% of the number of LEDs as the old bulb, however it is significantly brighter and significantly whiter.











In the following picture, the reflection of the OSRAM is on the left side while the old led is on the right side. The color difference and brightness here are greatly noticeable.











Finally, in this last picture ONLY the city lights are on!! No headlights, no DRL, no Cornering lights, JUST the DeAutoKey OSRAM bulbs..YES, they are BRIGHT!!









As you can see by the last three pictures, there is no reason to shop around for any other options.

Kareem (KOWCC)
Instagram @KOWCC 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great DIY and photos, we are going to fwd this to our web designer to put under the DIY section and within the listing.

The product is up and ready for sale:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-osram-city-light-leds-brighter-error-free



:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!! Product is excellent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

*DRL replacement to LED bulb*

I would like to replace my current factory DRL bulb for an LED bulb. I have the stock projector headlights that come with the 2010 CC LUX. Where can I buy a good set of bulbs to do this?

Thanks,


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nrector15 said:


> I would like to replace my current factory DRL bulb for an LED bulb. I have the stock projector headlights that come with the 2010 CC LUX. Where can I buy a good set of bulbs to do this?
> 
> Thanks,


I am currently working with DeAutoKey on testing led DRL bulb options. Once a specific 1156 led bulb is finalized I will post a review and DeAutoKey will also mention that it's avail for purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

KOWCC said:


> I am currently working with DeAutoKey on testing led DRL bulb options. Once a specific 1156 led bulb is finalized I will post a review and DeAutoKey will also mention that it's avail for purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the city lights are NOT the DRLs? I'd like to replace my DRLs with an led bulb. So that's not currently available, only the city lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> So the city lights are NOT the DRLs? I'd like to replace my DRLs with an led bulb. So that's not currently available, only the city lights?


That is correct, KOWCC will be testing some other DRL options. 
If you are going to get a DRL LED, you should also get the City Light LED so it matches.

Thanks for asking :thumbup:


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> That is correct, KOWCC will be testing some other DRL options.
> If you are going to get a DRL LED, you should also get the City Light LED so it matches.
> 
> Thanks for asking :thumbup:


Great. Wife and I just bought a set. I was speaking with you on reddit  excited to get them!

Also wanted to ask, can we preorder the DRLs. Or any idea when they might be available?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> Great. Wife and I just bought a set. I was speaking with you on reddit  excited to get them!
> 
> Also wanted to ask, can we preorder the DRLs. Or any idea when they might be available?


Thanks for the order, we appreciate it! 
We have someone else who runs reddit who is more familiar with the set up, but I hope they informed you well. 

No preordering yet, but if you follow us on IG or FB you can keep up to date with new products:
www.facebook.com/deAutoKey
www.Instagram.com/deAutoKey

Or signing up to our mailing list gives you access to exclusive deals we do not post anywhere else:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I like those Osram 194 bulbs. Are they error-free?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> I like those Osram 194 bulbs. Are they error-free?


Yes, those are error free and a popular product for the CC, MK5 & MK6 GTI, the listing can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-osram-city-light-leds-brighter-error-free

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> Great. Wife and I just bought a set. I was speaking with you on reddit  excited to get them!
> 
> Also wanted to ask, can we preorder the DRLs. Or any idea when they might be available?


You can follow my on IG @KOWCC, where I'll first post my reviews of the DRLs. I also have other DeAutoKey bulb pics and reviews there as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for the order, we appreciate it!
> We have someone else who runs reddit who is more familiar with the set up, but I hope they informed you well.
> 
> No preordering yet, but if you follow us on IG or FB you can keep up to date with new products:
> ...


The DRLs shut off when I turn on the city lights, right? Are "city lights" just the name for the headlights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> The DRLs shut off when I turn on the city lights, right? Are "city lights" just the name for the headlights?


City lights are not headlights, they are the smaller bulb in your headlight housing that are there to illuminate your housing and give more notice/a better look to your headlights, they are not there to provide light outwards onto the street. Your main headlights which are the low beam/high beam, and the CC also have the cornering Lights provide the light outwards onto the street.

The DRLs are only on when your headlights are off as daytime running lights, DRLs are great to have, some insurance companies actually give you a discount if you have DRLs equipped on your car, so many car manufactures add them now as it is seen as a safety feature to have that extra light on during the day. We are working on a crisp white pair with KOWCC, this will give a better more sleek appearance to your car during the day.

*We also have an Amber city light feature now as some people wanted that look in their housing, KOWCC will be testing them out*


*And KOWCC has some great photos on his IG, and cool new product updates:
www.Instagram.com/KOWCC*

Thank you


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info. So does that mean when I install the city lights that I just purchased, and I'm driving in teh daytime, I'll have the yellow drl's running and then the white city lights? Is there a way for me to run only the city lights, perhaps by just turning my knob to a certain position? Sorry I'm such a newb to my CC


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

one final question - 

http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Will that fit my 09 CC? Which option would I choose?

Thanks for answering all of my questions


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> Gotcha. Thanks for the info. So does that mean when I install the city lights that I just purchased, and I'm driving in teh daytime, I'll have the yellow drl's running and then the white city lights? Is there a way for me to run only the city lights, perhaps by just turning my knob to a certain position? Sorry I'm such a newb to my CC





ccrevolution said:


> one final question -
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen
> 
> ...


No problem, thanks for the question.
I am not sure how your car operates, please let us know about that DRL/City Light, I thought ONLY the DRLs are on during the day and City Lights on with your main headlights.

We are working with KOWCC for a white error free DRL, keep a look out.

For the LED headlights bulbs, yes, ours will fit nicely in your CC. What type of bulb do you need in your CC, and do you have a reflector or projector housing?


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> No problem, thanks for the question.
> I am not sure how your car operates, please let us know about that DRL/City Light, I thought ONLY the DRLs are on during the day and City Lights on with your main headlights.
> 
> We are working with KOWCC for a white error free DRL, keep a look out.
> ...


Gotcha - that makes sense. I will definitely be on the lookout for the DRLs. 

I'm not sure what headlights I have - how can I tell? (newb...question.. :facepalm: )

Edit: I get my car back from the shop tomorrow and will take a picture and send it to you. Then you can just tell me what I need


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ccrevolution said:


> Gotcha - that makes sense. I will definitely be on the lookout for the DRLs.
> 
> I'm not sure what headlights I have - how can I tell? (newb...question.. :facepalm: )
> 
> Edit: I get my car back from the shop tomorrow and will take a picture and send it to you. Then you can just tell me what I need


Not a problem, here is the different types:










Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Not a problem, here is the different types:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks. I'll let you know tomorrow and then you can point me in the right direction so I can place my order


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CCREV, yes DeAutoKey is correct, there are two main headlights. These depend on the trim package that you have. For the Gen1 CCs, only the Lux Limited trim comes with factory HIDs, or as noted above, "projector" housings. All other trims come with halogen headlights or as noted above "reflector" housings.

If you have halogen headlights, this unit has 4 bulbs, low beam, high beam, side marker (amber), and convenience bulb (the ones that activate when you hit your turn signal or turn your steering wheel at low speeds), lighting up the side of the car you are turning into. This unit does not have a City Light. Also this unit does not have a designated DRL (as the ones I'm testing now). With this unit, the low beam acts as a DRL.

Now, the HID unit comes with 5 bulbs, a side maker (amber) , main projector which is a Bi-xenon HID (high and low beam), designated City Light, designated DRL, and convenience lights (for side illumination). 

Generally, DRLs are on during the day (which can be turned off via Vag Com, at your preference). When those are on, no other light comes on (as well as nothing in the tail light area). When you turn your headlights on, the DRLs turn off and the bi-Xenons, city light , and side markers turn on simultaneously (HID unit). If you have a "euro" switch, you have the option of having a "parking" light feature (one click to the right) which turns on your side markers, city lights, and optional fogs all at once. 

If you have the halogen headlights with the euro switch , the one click turns on your side markers and optional fogs (no city lights here) .

So, if you have a halogen unit, you will not be buying a 1156 designated DRL, or a designated 194 city bulb.

Hope this helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

*DRL lights for projector stock projectors*

Any update as to when or where we can get some LED DRL lights that would replace the ones on a stock projector housing?

Thanks,


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

I really appreciate all of the info. Looks like I ordered the wrong thing then


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

nrector15 said:


> Any update as to when or where we can get some LED DRL lights that would replace the ones on a stock projector housing?
> 
> Thanks,


As DeAutokey mentioned , those are the bulbs I'm currently testing for them . There are several new versions I'm testing later this week/early next week, that I'm hopeful will work, without any errors... Stay posted. I usually post pics and reviews on Instagram first, @KOWCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

nrector15 said:


> Any update as to when or where we can get some LED DRL lights that would replace the ones on a stock projector housing?
> 
> Thanks,





ccrevolution said:


> I really appreciate all of the info. Looks like I ordered the wrong thing then





KOWCC said:


> As DeAutokey mentioned , those are the bulbs I'm currently testing for them . There are several new versions I'm testing later this week/early next week, that I'm hopeful will work, without any errors... Stay posted. I usually post pics and reviews on Instagram first, @KOWCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ccrevolution, that is not a problem, we can get you what you need with no restocking fee or shipping costs deducted from your refund. 

If you'd like, you can double check and post a photo of your headlight before returning.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> CCREV, yes DeAutoKey is correct, there are two main headlights. These depend on the trim package that you have. For the Gen1 CCs, only the Lux Limited trim comes with factory HIDs, or as noted above, "projector" housings. All other trims come with halogen headlights or as noted above "reflector" housings.
> 
> If you have halogen headlights, this unit has 4 bulbs, low beam, high beam, side marker (amber), and convenience bulb (the ones that activate when you hit your turn signal or turn your steering wheel at low speeds), lighting up the side of the car you are turning into. This unit does not have a City Light. Also this unit does not have a designated DRL (as the ones I'm testing now). With this unit, the low beam acts as a DRL.
> 
> ...


thanks very much for this... been a bit unclear on this for quite some time.. appreciate the time you take to break things down! cheers


----------



## bengy (Sep 10, 2010)

How did you get only the City Lights to light up?


----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> ccrevolution, that is not a problem, we can get you what you need with no restocking fee or shipping costs deducted from your refund.
> 
> If you'd like, you can double check and post a photo of your headlight before returning.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


I appreciate it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

fizz215 said:


> thanks very much for this... been a bit unclear on this for quite some time.. appreciate the time you take to break things down! cheers


Very glad to help !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bengy said:


> How did you get only the City Lights to light up?


You can't. They would turn on along with side amber markers (that's if you have the Euro Switch, with one click to the right). If you have city lights it means you also have designated DRLs, and those WILL turn on by themselves. So let's see what comes out of my next test for DRLs in those bulbs. The DRL bulb is an 1156 while the city is a 194. Power potential is much greater on an 1156. So you don't really need city bulbs on alone if you can have the DRLs in LEDs. Plus you won't need a euro switch for DRLs alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You can't. They would turn on along with side amber markers (that's if you have the Euro Switch, with one click to the right). If you have city lights it means you also have designated DRLs, and those WILL turn on by themselves. So let's see what comes out of my next test for DRLs in those bulbs. The DRL bulb is an 1156 while the city is a 194. Power potential is much greater on an 1156. So you don't really need city bulbs on alone if you can have the DRLs in LEDs. Plus you won't need a euro switch for DRLs alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@KOWCC will be testing some more DRLs soon, these DRLs are not manufactured anywhere else. deAutoLED puts a lot of work into testing, these are not LEDs you can simply purchase, these have their own molds and resistors, many resistors are imported from Germany to create an error free LED in your European CANBUS equipped vehicles.. 

:thumbup:


----------



## keith0404 (Sep 16, 2012)

quick to answer any questions, fast shipping, and a quality led product - will definitely be a repeat customer!! installed in less than five minutes and a great improvement over the stock bulbs to say the least.. First couple pictures are with _*only*_ the city lights on

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0385.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0385.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0385.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0387.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0387.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0387.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0388.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0388.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0388.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0395.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0395.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0395.jpg"/></a>

*with the HIDs and fogs on*

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0396.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0396.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0396.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0398.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0398.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0398.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

keith0404 said:


> quick to answer any questions, fast shipping, and a quality led product - will definitely be a repeat customer!! installed in less than five minutes and a great improvement over the stock bulbs to say the least.. First couple pictures are with _*only*_ the city lights on
> 
> <a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/user/keith0404/media/IMG_0385.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a361/keith0404/IMG_0385.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0385.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Replacements*

Are these possible replacements for the h7s (high beams and cornering lights)?
I noticed the images here only show headlights with projectors.....mine is a 2012 cc lux with no projector housing....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Are these possible replacements for the h7s (high beams and cornering lights)?
> I noticed the images here only show headlights with projectors.....mine is a 2012 cc lux with no projector housing....


City bulbs are t10, and DRLs are 1156. Definitely can't be used as H7s. It's an entirely different bulb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

Any updates on the LED bulb for the reflector housing or how that's coming along/estimates when it would become available? 

Low beam just burnt out sooo...figured I'd ask.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

GTIVR6PL said:


> Any updates on the LED bulb for the reflector housing or how that's coming along/estimates when it would become available?
> 
> Low beam just burnt out sooo...figured I'd ask.


We have low beam H7RC which is a customer favorite:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-h7...-35w-slim-digital-ballast-with-canbus-adapter

Reviews:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-%96-Get-the-Projector-housing-look-instantly!

Or if you want to do some modding, you can do the H7 LED kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

Both are good options, people like the H7RC.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------

